# [cpufreqd]Problemas autoloader(acpi-cpufreq.ko){SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gente... tengo el siguiente problema...

   configure "cpufreqd" y me funciona sin problemas... pero cuando quiero hacer que se carge todo automatico al inicio de mi sistema no me esta cargando el modulo "acpi-cpufreq"   (aclaro que si hago un "modprobe acpi-cpufreq" y despues levanto el servicio de "cpufreqd" funciona todo bien)

al nombre del modulo lo puse en el archivo "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6" como se indica en http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#kernel_modules o https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-119857-start-0.html

pero nada... alguien tiene una idea de pq no puedo hacer que lo deje cargado permanentemente??

les adjunto los mensajes que me da al inicio openrc

```
M1530 upszot # cat archivos_recibidos/cpufreq-error.txt                                                                                                                          

* Setting console font [default8x16] ...                                                                                                                                         

* [ ok ] 

* cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ                                                                                                    

* Make sure that the appropiate kernel drivers for your CPU are                                                                                                                  

* built-in or loaded.                                                                                                                                                            

* ERROR: cpufreqd failed to start                                                                                                                                                

* Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

* [ ok ] 
```

 y la configuracion...

```
M1530 upszot # modprobe -l acpi-cpu*

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko

M1530 upszot # grep cpufreq /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

acpi-cpufreq

M1530 upszot # lsmod |grep cpufe

```

pd: tambien probe de hacer un "modprobe -a acpi-cpufreq" y el modulo lo carga, pero al reiniciar el sistema ya no aparece mas cargado...

saludos

----------

## upszot

huu... justo mirando archivos en la maquina me tope con este...

"/etc/conf.d/modules"   cuando lo abri me di cuenta que estaba editado por mi (haya mas de 1 a#o... jeje ya no me acordaba) y aca hay unas cosas para levantar modulos del virtualbox...

asique google el archivo y me tope con esto http://wiki.luispa.com/index.php/Gentoo:cfg:modules segun lo que dice es que antes se usaba el otro archivo y ahora se empeso a usar este...

en fin... todavia no lo configure.. voy a seguir leyendo como se hace...si alguien sabe de alguna documentacion de esto actualizada mejor... en el handbok no esta actualizado ese tema al parecer...

saludos

----------

## upszot

Bueno me invente esto... (realmente no se si esta bien... pero al modulo lo subio)....

(hice copy paste del de virtualbox y lo modifique)

```
M1530 upszot # tail /etc/conf.d/modules 

#-------- VirtualBox ------------

modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} vboxdrv"

module_vboxdrv_args_2_6=""

#---------------------------------

#-------  (cpufreqd) ---- <scaling frecuency>

modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} acpi-cpufreq"

#------------------------------------------------

M1530 upszot # lsmod |grep cpu

acpi_cpufreq            7280  0 

```

 el unico problema que tengo es que despues de que lo sube... y un par de lineas mas abajo me pone esto...

```
cpufreqd: acpi_event_init          : Couldn't connect to acpid socket                                                                                                            

/var/run/acpid.socket (No such file or directory).      
```

no se que sera eso... pq al archivo lo veo... (a no ser que lo haya creado recien)..

```
M1530 upszot # ls -l /var/run/acpid.socket 

srw-rw-rw- 1 root root 0 Mar 29 22:53 /var/run/acpid.socket

```

la guia que estoy usando para la configuracion de cpufreqd son estas:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-184232.html y http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/power-management-guide.xml

el archivo de configuracion de cpufreqd esta por defecto y justamente las lineas del acpi estan comentadas...

```
M1530 upszot # cat /etc/cpufreqd.conf |grep acpi

#[acpi]

#acpid_socket=/var/run/acpid.socket

#[/acpi]

```

alguna idea?

saludos

----------

## upszot

 *upszot wrote:*   

>  el unico problema que tengo es que despues de que lo sube... y un par de lineas mas abajo me pone esto...
> 
> ```
> cpufreqd: acpi_event_init          : Couldn't connect to acpid socket                                                                                                            
> 
> ...

 

HOLA...

  bueno probe lo siguiente... habilite en la configuracion el tema del acpid_socket..

```
M1530 upszot # cat /etc/cpufreqd.conf |grep acpi

[acpi]

acpid_socket=/var/run/acpid.socket

[/acpi]

```

  y ahora cuando prendo la pc y carga el servicio me tira esto...

 *Quote:*   

>  * Loading key mappings [us] ...
> 
> cpufreqd: acpi_event_init          : Couldn't connect to acpid socket /var/run/acpid.socket (No such file or directory).
> 
> [ ok ] * Bringing up interface eth0  

  ya no tengo idea de que hacer... como mostre antes el archivo esta...

por favor alguien me puede dar una mano?

saludos

----------

## upszot

bueno encontre cual era el problema....

tenia instalado el paquete "sys-power/acpid" pero me faltaba instalar "sys-power/acpi"

por otro lado, cpufreqd estaba iniciando antes que acpi, asique puse a los dos en el mismo nivel de inicio... y ahi salio andando =))

saludos

----------

